# Mano Robot



## Cain (Nov 18, 2006)

Esta es una bariante no mui conosida para controlar los movimientos de una mano robot por musculos neumaticos,aqui les dejo el rar con el material...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 18, 2006)

donde?¿


----------



## Cain (Nov 19, 2006)

Asombrate   http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Actuadores_musculosneumaticos.htm


----------

